# Sketch for sampled piano and virtual orchestra



## re-peat (Apr 12, 2011)

http://users.telenet.be/deridderpiet.be/ReSketch_v2.mp3 (Something for piano and orchestra), in a mostly early 20th century 'Russian' style.

Piece needs an ending (or maybe even an entire second and third movement, I'm not sure yet) but I'm quite pleased with what I've got so far, compositionally speaking, which is why I thought I'd post it.
The mock-up itself is of little interest, it's merely to give some rough idea of what I'm hearing in my head that the orchestra should do.

Thanks for listening.

_


----------



## re-peat (Apr 12, 2011)

Guy,

Thank you very, very, very much. I know all too well that I’ve said some very unpleasant things to you in the past, but I’ve come to realise that my own inner devils were just as much responsible for that, than whatever it was that I might have considered objectionable at the time.
Your reply here shows a generous and kind heart. More than that even. A great and humbling example, that’s what this is, not least of all to me. Thanks again. Sincerely.

Ned,

Thanks as well! Yes, Stravinsky, of course. And Prokofiev and Shostakovitch. Always present, in almost everything I do (whenever I start to think orchestrally anyway). Can’t help it.

Don’t worry about not ‘getting’ the ending. I don’t get it either. I think it’s because there isn’t one. At the moment, the piece just extinguishes, as if someone pulled the plug and all the engines stop. I’m still working on a couple of ideas, but I’ve not decided yet on how best to proceed.

Thanks again!

_


----------



## dadek (Apr 12, 2011)

Fantastic work! Not to belittle the composition with a production related question, but is that the v-piano?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 12, 2011)

Guy Bacos @ 12/4/2011 said:


> Even though we clash and you think very little of me, the music you produce however is wonderful. I may have an ego but when it comes to music I can leave it behind. Anyway, very skilled writing, effective contrasts and excellent sound!



Ça, mon homme, c'est de la grande classe - bravo! Your reward? I'll give your Habs two games, at the Bell Centre. :lol:


----------



## stonzthro (Apr 12, 2011)

Nice writing! I vote you should definitely add a few more movements - the 'ending' sounds like it is leading into a slow movement in a very natural way to me. 

Please post more when you have some!


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 12, 2011)

This is original Re-Peat`s music, very special and interesting, and well done!

Re-Piet, I remember some pieces you posted arround the christmas time some years ago, and I was so impressed. I had downloaded them but after a drive crash I have lost them. Is there a link where I can listen to them again?


----------



## synergy543 (Apr 12, 2011)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Tue Apr 12 said:


> Ça, mon homme, c'est de la grande classe - bravo! Your reward? I'll give your Habs two games, at the Bell Centre. :lol:


Jeez, what strange occurrences...what is the world coming to? Guy says something nice about Piet, who says something nice in return, and then Ned compliments Guy? o=? 

OK, I'll throw in the towel too (really tough ya know?)...Piet, that really is some magnificent work (as was also your Efimov Guitar demo). Actually, its quite a stunning composition and your mockup of "little interest" isn't exactly shabby either!

Something I'm puzzled about though...I vaguely recall you once mentioning that you don't read music? How could that be? You're manipulating a lot more than 4-bar rock riffs or ostinato film cliches. By my ear, there's a fair amount of complexity going on here (both compositionally and orchestrally) and I'm wondering how you manage to craft it if you're not working with music notation? This is a lot to keep and manipulate in one's head. Even Stravinsky and Prokofiev both struggled working with both piano scores and orchestrations on paper to achieve their works. So if you care to share your modus operandi, I'd be very interested to hear.

And you say you intend to have this played by an orchestra? So there must be (or will need to be) a score!

Well any ways, congratulations and thanks for sharing this wonderful work,

Greg


----------



## nikolas (Apr 12, 2011)

I think I listen to much more Prokofiev in there rather than anything else... 

I think that this is brilliant Piet! I don't have a lot to say but at some points it feels like a few somewhat detached themes have been put together and not a 'properly' developed work of music. Your partial piano concerto in the earlier mp3 you posted in the other thread (the 2011 showreel) sounded much more interesting to me. 

But that's my personal opinion and nothing more really!  

Huge thanks for sharing this.

Greg: Where did Piet mention he wants this to be performed by an orchestra?


----------



## re-peat (Apr 12, 2011)

Greg, Gunther, Nikolas, Stonzthro, Dadek, Steve, thanks very much! 

Sounds used: LASS (strings), Sonic Implants (strings, brass and timpani), ProjectSAM (strings, brass, celesta, tambourine and woodblocks), Westgate (woodwinds), XSample (woodwinds), VSL Horizon (woodwinds), Cinesamples (woodwinds) and a few other things. The piano is Ivory (which I’m not entirely happy with in this music, especially its lower range.) 
Reverbs used are Ircam SPAT and Softube's TSAR-1. No compression anywhere, but a number of instances of dynamic EQ on various groups of instruments.

_


----------



## Steve Martin (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi Piet,

thanks for filling us in with the extra details about your composition.

best,

Steve :D


----------



## Guy Bacos (Apr 14, 2011)

re-peat @ Tue Apr 12 said:


> Guy,
> 
> Thank you very, very, very much. I know all too well that I’ve said some very unpleasant things to you in the past, but I’ve come to realise that my own inner devils were just as much responsible for that, than whatever it was that I might have considered objectionable at the time.
> Your reply here shows a generous and kind heart. More than that even. A great and humbling example, that’s what this is, not least of all to me. Thanks again. Sincerely.







Ned Bouhalassa @ Tue Apr 12 said:


> Guy Bacos @ 12/4/2011 said:
> 
> 
> > Even though we clash and you think very little of me, the music you produce however is wonderful. I may have an ego but when it comes to music I can leave it behind. Anyway, very skilled writing, effective contrasts and excellent sound!
> ...







synergy543 @ Tue Apr 12 said:


> Ned Bouhalassa @ Tue Apr 12 said:
> 
> 
> > Ça, mon homme, c'est de la grande classe - bravo! Your reward? I'll give your Habs two games, at the Bell Centre. :lol:
> ...




I appreciate the kind return. Thanks! Without wanting to sound corny, good music seems to break all kind of prejudices.

Ned, so when can I pick up these tickets?


----------



## tumeninote (Apr 14, 2011)

Piet,

This is truly wonderful and is the first time I was able to catch your work before being unavailable. I'd be really interested hearing Efimov guitar demo whic I also missed. Other works would be appreciated as well if possible. Thank you.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 14, 2011)

Guy Bacos @ 14/4/2011 said:


> .
> 
> Ned, so when can I pick up these tickets?



No, no. I meant that I give your bleu-blanc-rouge 2 wins against the boys in black and gold. Just two. :mrgreen:


----------



## Guy Bacos (Apr 14, 2011)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Thu Apr 14 said:


> Guy Bacos @ 14/4/2011 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



I know, was just kidding.  Except it will be 4 wins for the bleu blanc rouge


----------



## re-peat (Apr 14, 2011)

tumeninote @ Thu Apr 14 said:


> (...) I'd be really interested hearing Efimov guitar demo whic I also missed. Other works would be appreciated as well if possible. (...)


Kaiser Joseph II,
Thanks very much. The Efimov demo piece can still be heard on the Efimov home page, it's the third one in the list. And I'll be posting some other stuff shortly.

Casey,
Thanks very, very much as well!

_


----------



## tumeninote (Apr 14, 2011)

re-peat @ 4/14/2011 said:


> Kaiser Joseph II,
> Thanks very much. The Efimov demo piece can still be heard on the Efimov home page, it's the third one in the list. And I'll be posting some other stuff shortly.



Didn't realize they placed your demo. Very nice! Looking forward to hearing more.


----------

